# 800-pound aunt charged with fatally striking toddler



## RKC (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/chronicle/5651337.html



> March 26, 2008, 6:36PM
> 800-pound aunt charged with fatally striking toddler
> La Joya woman faces capital murder charge and the child's mother is in jail, accused of not protecting him from her sister
> 
> ...



Usually I think it's unnecessary for a person's weight to be included in an article. It seems relevant here. Shame on the mother for leaving her toddlers alone with an 800lb bedridden person. Sad all around.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 27, 2008)

RKC said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/chronicle/5651337.html
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I think it's unnecessary for a person's weight to be included in an article. It seems relevant here. Shame on the mother for leaving her toddlers alone with an 800lb bedridden person. Sad all around.



She even acknowledged in a legal document that she was not to leave the kids alone. If they were self-sufficient (maybe 8 and up?), I wouldn't think such a decree was necessary. However, toddlers need supervision and care that requires mobility. It's such a shame that she felt the need to leave the kids in her sister's care when she knew she shouldn't - who knows what drove her? Lack of alternative childcare? Simple carelessness?

I wonder whether the bedridden sister had an anger or depressive problems that lead to her striking the child. If she was bedridden, she couldn't've gone to a therapist or counselor (if they could afford it/had insurance), and I wonder how many counselors do house calls. There'll a lot of things at play here, and I hope some follow up stories clear them up.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 27, 2008)

> A morbidly obese woman, who authorities say killed her 2½ -year-old nephew with two blows to the head, has been charged with capital murder.
> 
> Mayra Lizbeth Rosales, who weighs at least 800 pounds, was arrested and arraigned in her La Joya bedroom Wednesday morning for the death of Eliseo Gonzalez Jr.



Discrimination at its finest. "A morbidly obese woman" and "who weighs at least 800 pounds" have nothing at all to do with the coinciding statements, not to mention hardly any impact at all on the entire incident. I'm not a person that is going to believe a case like this right off the bat, but just because she's a very large woman and the fact that the child sustained "blunt force injuries" does not mean that she brutally attacked the child. I will openly admit that it is not wise to leave children in the care of a severely handicapped woman (largely due to restrictions based on size). But the discriminating remarks are in full force here.

Disgraceful.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Discrimination at its finest. "A morbidly obese woman" and "who weighs at least 800 pounds" have nothing at all to do with the coinciding statements, not to mention hardly any impact at all on the entire incident. I'm not a person that is going to believe a case like this right off the bat, but just because she's a very large woman and the fact that the child sustained "blunt force injuries" does not mean that she brutally attacked the child. I will openly admit that it is not wise to leave children in the care of a severely handicapped woman (largely due to restrictions based on size). But the discriminating remarks are in full force here.
> 
> Disgraceful.



Her weight was definitely relevant, given the children should not have been left alone with her because her mass made her physically incapable of caring for them. The mother and Child Protective Services acknowledged this in a legal document. 

Also, this was a TODDLER. The child's head was probably a little bigger than that woman's fist. An open-palm strike or punch to a toddler's head will cause much more damage than such a hit to an older child's or adult's head.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 27, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Did you read the article? The children should not have been left alone with her because her mass made her physically incapable of caring for them. The mother and Child Protective Services acknowledged this in a legal document.



Yes, I did read the article.
Did you read what I said here?:


Chimpi said:


> I will openly admit that it is not wise to leave children in the care of a severely handicapped woman (largely due to restrictions based on size). But the discriminating remarks are in full force here.



What I am referring to is the categorizing of this womans size from the very beginning. Rather than stating facts directly relating to the issue that has occurred, they start off (the very first word of the title of the article) with the womans weight. Rather than focusing on the fact that the woman has allegedly committed a fatal blow to a child which has resulted in death, they have made primary focus on the womans size.

For instance. Quote, from the same article:
"Jamie Lee Rosales, the boy's mother and Rosales' sister, was also arrested on a charge of injury to a child, accused of failing to protect the boy. She was being held on $50,000 bail."
Why was her sisters weight not mentioned? They stated that she has been arrested due to injury to a child, but failed to release her weight. I believe it might be because her weight had nothing to do with the injuries... just as this one does not, either. It quite possibly relates to her ability to care for a child, but does not relate to injuring a child. I would feel comfortable to say that any adult of any kind has the capability to harm a child (physically stating.. not that everyone has the mental capacity to do so).


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2008)

The weight shouldn't be mentioned, but the fact she's bedbound is pretty damn relevent. You don't leave an active two year old with someone who can't keep up. And hitting a child? Morally unforgivable, and her size/health/whatever doesn't matter a damn there.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 27, 2008)

I reread your statement, and yeah, missed that part. Sorry for the contention there.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 27, 2008)

love dubh said:


> I reread your statement, and yeah, missed that part. Sorry for the contention there.



Not a problem, missy.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 27, 2008)

I gotta say TSL wubu, you make a fantastic point. The whole "SHE'S OVER 800 POUNDS!!!!!1!" shit isn't relevant-- feels sensationalist.

I feel like the mother was ridiculously stupid.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 27, 2008)

my question is how are they going to get her to jail and if convicted prison. inmates usually dont come in that big so how are they going to do set this up?


----------



## Tina (Mar 27, 2008)

I was wondering that, too.

Well, you know, someone 800 lbs is Springer material in the eyes of the media and most average citizens, so it doesn't surprise me that her weight was mentioned -- just as it would be if there was a carjacking and the perpetrators were anything but White. Sensationalistic crap.

Personally, I don't think it justifies it at all, but I'll go out on a limb here and wonder if the mother couldn't afford child care and the sister wasn't able to make ends meet. It never should have happened, and those children never should have been left with the sister, but it's so hard to make ends meet these days that I'm wondering if that is why the mother chose to break the court's orders and continued to leave her children with her sister. What a horrible tragedy.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 28, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> my question is how are they going to get her to jail and if convicted prison. inmates usually dont come in that big so how are they going to do set this up?



I'm sure they will make special accommodations for her;however, what the level of care would be is another matter. 

In addition,as Tina had mentioned, we also live in a 'sick' ,'sensational' , 'jerry springer' society. Here's the next chapter after the incarceration, trial and sentencing... like the Susan Smith's - Melendez Brothers etc. etc. Ms. Rosales won't be lacking of any penpals or admirers.... 

Who know we may have a future marriage exclusive at TMZ or Inside Edition.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 28, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> my question is how are they going to get her to jail and if convicted prison. inmates usually dont come in that big so how are they going to do set this up?



Don't you watch the Discovery Health Channel?! These people are already in prison. The prison of self. Just leave her there. She can't possibly be happy with her existence anyway. 

I agree that her size is irrelevant. It didn't really say that the child died because it was left with a bed bound relative, even though that was an incredibly stupid decision. It died from being struck, which anyone can do at any size. 

I don't feel that her weight was a factor in the child's death.

Well, at least immediately or anything, but it's not like she sat on the kid or anything.


----------



## GunnerFA (Mar 28, 2008)

This is a very sad story. I've been following updates in The Monitor and the most recent one now claims that the woman's weight is estimated at over 1000 pounds. Like everyone has already mentioned, her weight wasn't a factor in the child's death so this new estimate is even more unecessary.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Mar 28, 2008)

GunnerFA said:


> This is a very sad story. I've been following updates in The Monitor and the most recent one now claims that the woman's weight is estimated at over 1000 pounds. Like everyone has already mentioned, her weight wasn't a factor in the child's death so this new estimate is even more unecessary.



The facts do not state that her weight was a factor in the child's death. Yet, there are multiple reports where the mother was told not to leave the child for baby sitting with the aunt. 

This is a sad and perplexing situation.


----------



## Jane (Mar 28, 2008)

Tina said:


> I was wondering that, too.
> 
> Well, you know, someone 800 lbs is Springer material in the eyes of the media and most average citizens, so it doesn't surprise me that her weight was mentioned -- just as it would be if there was a carjacking and the perpetrators were anything but White. Sensationalistic crap.
> 
> Personally, I don't think it justifies it at all, but I'll go out on a limb here and wonder if the mother couldn't afford child care and the sister wasn't able to make ends meet. It never should have happened, and those children never should have been left with the sister, but it's so hard to make ends meet these days that I'm wondering if that is why the mother chose to break the court's orders and continued to leave her children with her sister. What a horrible tragedy.



So, who is helping to care for the bedridden woman while her sister is in jail?


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's the latest clip on this case...

*Nancy Grace- Child Killer Too Fat for Jail*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oMCEkpDjcFw


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2008)

Tony I tried opening up your link to you-tube, but couldn't get a page. 

My thoughts: Well her weight is being sensationalize as Tina pointed out, but it does (IMHO) play a role in this sad situation. Unfortunately, (as mentioned before) childcare is the hardest thing to get for single working mothers. (assuming this is the case) I'm sure if the mother had any other choices, perhaps she would have taken them?

As BGB pointed out, she is already in prison with her *self*. Being that large with the mobility handicaps as reported is indeed a prison of sorts. My guess is they'll put her on house arrest if convicted. How they'll take care of her will depend on the state she's living in and what they'll be willing to pay for, as well as if they can accommodate her special needs financially. If she's in prison, they will have to on several levels. (tax payers money)

This is a sad, sad story; the sensationalizing of weight, unfortunately, is the least of the sadness in this case.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Mar 29, 2008)

RKC said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/chronicle/5651337.html
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I think it's unnecessary for a person's weight to be included in an article. It seems relevant here. Shame on the mother for leaving her toddlers alone with an 800lb bedridden person. Sad all around.



This just makes me want to cry. Daily on the news, there are so many reports of children being murdered. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## olwen (Mar 29, 2008)

Hhmmmm....I just have to wonder how an 800lb person could be mobile enough or have enough energy to strike a fatal blow...there is obviously more going on here than what has been presented. I'm sure all will eventually be revealed.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> Hhmmmm....I just have to wonder how an 800lb person could be mobile enough or have enough energy to strike a fatal blow...there is obviously more going on here than what has been presented. I'm sure all will eventually be revealed.



She could move her arms. How else could she feed herself, pick up the phone or, in the story she gives, "pick the child up" and accidently fall on him? Toddlers have small heads - adult hands are, in relation, large and powerful and are easily capable of damaging the cranium to the point of death. Furthermore, it wasn't one fatal blow - it was multiple strikes, as evidenced by the autopsy report, to the front, side, and back of the head.


----------



## olwen (Mar 30, 2008)

love dubh said:


> She could move her arms. How else could she feed herself, pick up the phone or, in the story she gives, "pick the child up" and accidently fall on him? Toddlers have small heads - adult hands are, in relation, large and powerful and are easily capable of damaging the cranium to the point of death. Furthermore, it wasn't one fatal blow - it was multiple strikes, as evidenced by the autopsy report, to the front, side, and back of the head.



Fair enough.


----------



## ATxFattie (Mar 30, 2008)

They live in South Tx. More than likely couldn't afford child care. Still that is no reason to leave three kids the oldest being 2 1/2 with a bedridden person that can't care for herself let alone children. They would have to put her on house arrest. The jails would not be able to accomodate an inmate of her size.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 30, 2008)

Given the autopsy report (blunt force trauma to the back, side, and front of the head), I find her story believable.

Back in high school, I (a fairly light person, maybe being 170 at the time and 6' 3"), started to lose my balance near the top of a flight of stairs, with people in front of me. I had two options - reach my only free hand out to steady myself on the random girl in front of me, or injure myself and others by knocking them over as I fell. I chose the first option, and managed just a strange look for having put my hand on the shoulder of a girl in who was probably a couple years younger than me. Anyhow, back on topic...

If the child had been in a chair and she was leaning down to pick him up, one little thing about her immense weight could have unbalanced her. Given the options of attempting to steady herself or fall uncontrolled (which, at her weight, would be a BIG problem - no pun intended). Say she chose to try and not fall, and for in the panic of the moment reached for the kid as something to push against. Well, kids don't tend to make good choices for bracing against, and instead the force of her falling causes her hand to thwack him hard on the side and back of the skull. Also, far be it from this to stop her momentum. Instead, the kid simply gets knocked from the chair where his forehead strikes the floor.

*shrug* I wonder if anyone even thought about that possibility?


----------



## ATxFattie (Mar 31, 2008)

You bring up a very good point. We all know that if this had been a person of "normal" size ,this wouldn't be getting all the press and attention it has gotten. But because of her weight it has a side show aspect to it and that makes it big news.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 31, 2008)

I am just thinking of the baby in this case. May his dear soul rest in peace. Sleep peacefully angel baby.


----------



## Friday (Mar 31, 2008)

Her weight does have some bearing on the case since that is specifically why the court ordered her sister not to leave the children with her. If the article had said merely that she was not to leave the children with her sister, there would have been questions about why. Fair enough. 

The question for me is what does her weight have to do with the child's death?


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2008)

I guess because it's sensationalistic, and that sells. The whole freak show thing. Also, I'm sure the comparison between her massive weight (now, evidently, she is 1,000 lbs) and the child's small size.

Anyway, the woman has changed her story a couple of times I guess, which doesn't look good.

Lastly, Nancy Grace is an obnoxious ass, and I don't care whether she may be right or wrong, her voice is about as grating as The Nanny's laugh.


----------



## Brash (Mar 31, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> What I am referring to is the categorizing of this womans size from the very beginning. Rather than stating facts directly relating to the issue that has occurred, they start off (the very first word of the title of the article) with the womans weight. Rather than focusing on the fact that the woman has allegedly committed a fatal blow to a child which has resulted in death, they have made primary focus on the womans size.



When the circumstances of a news story are bizarre or out of the ordinary, the writer of said story is forced to include those fantastic facts, along with the mundane facts of the story, all in the first sentence of the article. What the writer did her was include the fact that the woman was handicapped, and describe what that handicap was. In this case, it's that she was morbidly obese at 800lbs. If she was mentally retarded, a paraplegic, or blind, you had better believe that the lead of this story would have said described exactly how this woman was disabled. This is just simply how one writes a news story. No discrimination. Just descriptive journalism.


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 31, 2008)

Tina said:


> Lastly, Nancy Grace is an obnoxious ass, and I don't care whether she may be right or wrong, her voice is about as grating as The Nanny's laugh.



I couldn't agree more. She annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been reading these posts and have somethings to say.

1) the weight MAY have been a contributing factor. Physics teaches force = mass X accelleration...the bigger you are, the bigger the force can be

2) Affording child care? Since when do people NEED to pay for child care? Hello, as a stay-at-home dad I've seen alot of so-called "affordable" child care be disgusting and hazardous. Most people would have their familes watch children, it's only natural.

3) Nancy Grace IS an ass, but she's not the biggest on CCN Headline - Glen Beck is.

4) I agree, the usage of the woman's weight is only sensationalism


----------



## butch (Mar 31, 2008)

Brash said:


> When the circumstances of a news story are bizarre or out of the ordinary, the writer of said story is forced to include those fantastic facts, along with the mundane facts of the story, all in the first sentence of the article. What the writer did her was include the fact that the woman was handicapped, and describe what that handicap was. In this case, it's that she was morbidly obese at 800lbs. If she was mentally retarded, a paraplegic, or blind, you had better believe that the lead of this story would have said described exactly how this woman was disabled. This is just simply how one writes a news story. No discrimination. Just descriptive journalism.



'descriptive' and 'objective' are not the same thing, and reputable journalism should strive for objectivity, not 'color' or 'drama' through 'description.' And while you're right that most of the time people who have non-'normative' bodies will get labeled right at the beginning of a news article, that doesn't make it OK for two reasons: 1) it betrays a bias in our society about the way we devalue certain sorts of bodies, and fat bodies and disabled bodies are considered somehow 'freakish' and therefore need to be singled out as being so much different from the presumed 'normal' person reading the article, and 2) why did they have to both label the woman as 'morbidly obese' and '800 pounds'? There is no objective reason for both labels, except that the reporter wanted to sensationalize and up the 'freak' aspect of the story, and I'm sorry, but no matter how fat she is, or what she did, it doesn't make it OK or justifiable for journalists to make this case into an episode of Law and Order crossed with the Jerry Springer Show. 

The language used about the fat woman in this story, however 'factual' it may be, betrays our societies' biases, and I'm for equality for fattie and others in language and representation as I am for equity for fatties in employement, education, housing, health care, etc. When the day comes that '110 pound woman kills child'-type headlines run in my paper, then maybe I'll buy the argument that this type of journalism is objective and hunky dory.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 31, 2008)

Rojodi said:


> lleration...the bigger you are, the bigger the force can be
> 
> 2) Affording child care? Since when do people NEED to pay for child care? Hello, as a stay-at-home dad I've seen alot of so-called "affordable" child care be disgusting and hazardous. Most people would have their familes watch children, it's only natural.



Congratulations to you and every person with a job (or whose spouse has a job) that pays you enough to afford living on one income. Surviving on a single income is nigh impossible nowadays, when real wages are lower than they were in 1979. Getting a 9 to 5 job with family-friendly hours, benefits and a living wage in a post-industrial society where the economy is tanking is finding a needle in a haystack. 

It's a matter of class and privilege - never forget that. 

She was a 20-year-old woman with a boyfriend - who may or may not have been able/willing to care for the children - and we do not know about any other family that could have taken care of the children - and if the young woman had better options than her disabled sister for babysitting, she would have taken them. 

Class and privilege - again and again it comes down to that. If you want to answer the question "Why can't the underclass just do this (get a better job, go to college, hire a babysitter, etc etc)," read _Nickel and Dimed_ by Barbara Ehrenreich. It's not the most pure of investigative journalism (which she discusses in the book) but it really illustrates the emergency situation of the working poor in the United States. Read it, and reconsider why this woman was forced to leave her children in the care of her unqualified sister - because impaired supervision is better than none at all.

You don't have a choice when the alternative is missing work to watch the kids, resulting in termination, lossed income, mounting debt, and eviction.


----------



## braindeadhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Right now..somewhere in this country there is someone who's action will directly or indirectly lead to the death of a child and you will never hear a peep about it. 

This story is isn't national news, its barely local news.... but add a fat person and its like cnn won the lotto. Right now there is a producer at CNN with his figures crossed, his eyes closed tight in prayer hoping HOPING that this baby died because the lady fell on it or that her weight otherwise directly caused the child's death, because that'll run for weeks. If she just bashed the child's skull in its a two day story, at best, because her weight doesn't really matter. She killed that chiled by falling on him??? Cha-ching....They can bring in experts and mock ups and Dr Phil....maybe, just maybe they can book Richard Simons to go to her house and cry with her.... You can't buy ratings like that.

Its the same things with kidnappings... Every time news of kidnapping comes across the wire at Fox News some producer cross herself three times and says, "please be white, please God be white". And if that poor child is guilty of the sin of not being white well then, its not news worthy.

If Natalee Halloway wasn't white you wouldn't know her name and the events surroundig her death wouldn't be a tragidtiy, they'd be a tale of caution and teenage stupidity.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 31, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Don't you watch the Discovery Health Channel?! These people are already in prison. The prison of self. Just leave her there. She can't possibly be happy with her existence anyway.
> .


 I have to say you might be wrong about that I had a very dear friend that was bed bound and well over 800 pounds when she passed away and she was one of the most joyus person I will ever know.She loved herself and had a very very loving family. Is that the life I want NO!! I know a few other ladies and at least males that are about that size and they love it or at least they say. One lady friend told me if she would have known she would get out of doing housework she would have got that way ages ago. I can only say to each their own.


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2008)

Chocolate, I think BGB was being somewhat ironic...


----------



## olwen (Mar 31, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Congratulations to you and every person with a job (or whose spouse has a job) that pays you enough to afford living on one income. Surviving on a single income is nigh impossible nowadays, when real wages are lower than they were in 1979. Getting a 9 to 5 job with family-friendly hours, benefits and a living wage in a post-industrial society where the economy is tanking is finding a needle in a haystack.
> 
> It's a matter of class and privilege - never forget that.
> 
> ...



I agree with you there. And Ehrenreich's book is flawed. She quit because she couldn't take it anymore and was very glad to be back in her manhattan apartment at the end of her "experiment." I was at a panel discussion once with her and as the audience members discussed this topic with her, I got the sense that middle class and upper middle class people just don't have any sense at all about what it means to be working poor. They just think it's an oxymoron. Their worlds were turned upside down by that book. Needless to say, I was shocked by their response. 



braindeadhead said:


> Right now..somewhere in this country there is someone who's action will directly or indirectly lead to the death of a child and you will never hear a peep about it.
> 
> This story is isn't national news, its barely local news.... but add a fat person and its like cnn won the lotto. Right now there is a producer at CNN with his figures crossed, his eyes closed tight in prayer hoping HOPING that this baby died because the lady fell on it or that her weight otherwise directly caused the child's death, because that'll run for weeks. If she just bashed the child's skull in its a two day story, at best, because her weight doesn't really matter. She killed that chiled by falling on him??? Cha-ching....They can bring in experts and mock ups and Dr Phil....maybe, just maybe they can book Richard Simons to go to her house and cry with her.... You can't buy ratings like that.
> 
> ...



I can honestly say that while tho there is some aspect of sensationalism going on here, the news media will pick up certain stories about child abuse. Case in point, the Nixmarie Brown trials that the news has been following here. For those who don't know, her normal sized hispanic mother and mother's boyfriend beat this poor 7 year old to death and tho child protective services knew of her situation, they didn't do enough to prevent her death. The case prompted a major overhaul of the agency. I think this case got so much attention because of the way CPS handled the case and nothing more. Just something to consider.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 1, 2008)

RKC said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/chronicle/5651337.html
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I think it's unnecessary for a person's weight to be included in an article. It seems relevant here. Shame on the mother for leaving her toddlers alone with an 800lb bedridden person. Sad all around.



The only reason it's relevant is the sensationalism it adds to the story, really. "Bedridden" and "disabled" are enough qualifiers to make sense out of the context that the child was left in the charge of an inappropriate care-giver...but just try to stop a newspaper from pointing out titillating and/or unusual details...


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 1, 2008)

olwen said:


> I can honestly say that while tho there is some aspect of sensationalism going on here, the news media will pick up certain stories about child abuse. Case in point, the Nixmarie Brown trials that the news has been following here. For those who don't know, her normal sized hispanic mother and mother's boyfriend beat this poor 7 year old to death and tho child protective services knew of her situation, they didn't do enough to prevent her death. The case prompted a major overhaul of the agency. I think this case got so much attention because of the way CPS handled the case and nothing more. Just something to consider.



I have not heard of the Nixmarie Brown trail and a google search came back empty so I have to think I entered the naem wrong. But I think this supports my arguement. As far as I know this case never made CNN headline news (And I could be wrong) . But if we strip away all the details and build back up from the death of the child we have two cases that center a child who's parent left them in the care of someone who had no business looking after childern. In one case the state agency tasked with the protection of childern knew about it and did nothing (I assume from you said) and another where the state tried to protect the child (the court order). So which case is more "newsworthy"? Which story was debated on CNN? As far as I know it was the one with the fat women involved.

That seems like bullploop to me.


----------



## itsjustme (Apr 1, 2008)

That video was terrfiying too. Are all americans that stupid? Obviously not but it's shocking that such a stupid person is allowed on television. If a reporter spoke in such a manner over here, they would be immediately removed from the air for handling an issue so insensitively. Murder is murder, regardless of weight. 
Peace out.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 1, 2008)

itsjustme said:


> That video was terrfiying too. Are all americans that stupid? If a reporter spoke in such a manner over here, they would be immediately removed from the air for handling an issue so insensitively. Murder is murder, regardless of weight.
> Peace out.


the comments there suck as well.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 1, 2008)

She said the childs head was caught under the bed. Is it likely the child was playing and under the bed and once the woman sat down it caused pressure and have hurt the child. 

This is touchy the woman said she fell on the child. But they said it looks as though the child was brutally hit with month old fractures. How will they prove that she hit him and not someone esle? 

I dont know what to say about this.

Raqui


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 1, 2008)

Raqui said:


> This is touchy the woman said she fell on the child. But they said it looks as though the child was brutally hit with month old fractures. How will they prove that she hit him and not someone esle?



I'm not a lawyer and never intend to be.
I would guess that all they (the prosecutors) would have to do is prove that there was no one else in the house at that time. If there are no witnesses of anyone else entering the house, if Mayra Lizbeth Rosales says that she was alone in the house, and/or if the sister says that no one else had access to the house or was inside the house, then I am sure it will be 'pinned' on Mayra Lizbeth Rosales... accurate or not.
If there are no other suspects and the child's death was proven from result of brutally beating(s), then Mayra Lizbeth Rosales will be charged.

Who knows.
I just hope that she did not purposefully murder the child (that is to say hit the child with full knowledge that she was hitting the child), as it is her nephew. But it's definitely a tough situation.


----------

